
Resonate – a cooperatively owned streaming music service - phreeza
http://resonate.is/
======
subie
So I'm assuming this is only for artists right now? Is the product ready to be
used or are you just looking for money?

EDIT: I 'joined' and nothing happened.

------
Tunecrew
how do you plan to pay songwriters and publishers?

